# A tiny Alkan sketch late at night



## Orange Soda King (Sep 14, 2010)

No. 34 "Odi profanum vulgus et arceo" (from Esquisses, Op. 63)

Can't sleep, so I might as well do something productive. Google Translate translates the title as "I hate the common crowd and keep my distance." Wikipedia translates it as "I hate the unholy rabble and keep them away," which it attributes to the Roman poet, Horace. Either way, this piece is one of Alkan's many inward-looking miniatures, and it almost peers right into Alkan's heart and soul during his reclusion.

We only have an electric piano in the apartment, but it made do. Also, airplanes fly over constantly, so you'll hear an airplane in the background. I'll redo this for November 30th, along with a slew of other Alkan works.

I hope you enjoy.


----------



## Orange Soda King (Sep 14, 2010)

Also, here is another Alkan miniature I recorded less than an hour ago. "The Time is No More." Prelude No. 12 from the 25 preludes, Op. 31. (This score lists it as No. 14, but that is incorrect.)

Had to make do with the electric piano again, but there were no airplanes this time. Although, right before recording this, I heard an ice cream truck outside and almost thought about chasing it down.

Hope you enjoy! Another inward looking miniature.






Oh yay, I found a misreading. Oh well. I don't wanna redo it right now...


----------

